# upload lokal auf gentoo begrenzen

## hitachi

Hallo,

wir haben acror DSL6000 mit download 6912kbit/s und upload 736kbit/s. Das ganze läuft über einen gewöhnlichen d-link Router. Ich würde gerne bei mir auf dem gentoo pc den upload auf max 350kbit/s beschränken, damit die anderen und ich noch voip telefonieren können wenn ich Daten auf meinen externen Server schicke usw. Wie kann ich das machen? Kann ich auf die gleiche weise auch den download begrenzen?

Danke

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Da muss nix begrenzt werden. Das Zauberwort heißt QoS. http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0905131.htm

Wenn das dein Router nicht kann, dann leg dir nen gescheiten zu. Du musst das auch im Kernel, im Windows und in den Telefonen (das sollte das schon drin sein) aktivieren. Dann klappt das alles prima.

Sebastian

----------

## hitachi

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe aber leider das Problem, dass ich nicht der Admin fürs Netzwerk bin. Weiterhin hängen hier elf Nachbarn mit dran. Ich will schon gerne meinem PC sagen, dass er nicht alles nutzen soll was geht, damit ich mir mein Telefon nicht abschieße. Ich selber hätte hier am liebsten einen Linux Router mit dem man alles genau regeln kann - darf ich aber leider nicht.

----------

## papahuhn

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.classless.html#AEN691

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

probier doch mal rsync --bwlimit.

FG, BM

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Aber was bringt es dir wenn du nicht so viel hoch schiebst, dafür aber ein anderer. Oder du lädst begrenzt hoch und ein anderer auch, dann ist die Bandbreite auch weg. Mach QoS auf dem Router an und gut ist. Da kann man sich doch drauf einigen. Alles andere hat keinen Sinn. Es sei denn jeder begrenzt seinen Upload.

Sebastian

----------

## think4urs11

Im einfachsten Fall nimm einen FTP-Client der ein bwlimit bietet; Filezilla beispielsweise oder curl oder wie schon erwähnt rsync.

Applikationsunabhängig ist wie bereits erwähnt tc ein brauchbarer Weg.

Ansonsten QoS was aber wohl Investitionen in neue HW bedeutet wenn es der Router nicht kann.

----------

## hitachi

@ papahuhn: Danke für den Link. Das war so ziemlich das, was ich gesucht hatte. Ich habe jetzt mal folgenden Befehl für mich ausgesucht:

```
#tc qdisc add dev eth0 root tbf rate 375kbit latency 60ms burst 2500 peakrate 1mbit minburst 1540
```

 *Quote:*   

> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

 

Was habe ich hier falsch gemacht? Wie würde ich das dann wieder ausschalten?

```
#tc qdisc remove dev eth0 root tbf
```

@ Hollowman: Du liegst vollkommen richtig. Das ganze bringt herzlich wenig und ist vor allem auch kontraproduktiv. Es führt auch dazu, dass ich mit dem Server im eigenen Netzwerk auch nicht mehr so schnell kommunizieren kann. Ein ordentlicher Router muss früher oder spähter einfach her. Ich muss aber auch schauen, dass ich zu bestimmten Zeiten nicht einfach alles blockiere.

----------

## papahuhn

Hast du den Token bucket filter im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## hitachi

nein   :Embarassed: 

Ergebnis folgt.

[edit]so jetzt funktioniert es. Danke für die Hilf[/edit]

----------

